#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel

## Jon4242

API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel

See More: API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel

----------


## jumbodumbo

Thankyou Sir!!

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

thanks

----------


## endah

Many Thanks

----------


## pvinodmenon

thank you

----------


## nazrin

thanks a lot

----------


## pvinodmenon

thank you

----------


## yogacruise

thank u sir

----------


## guillephil

Thanks a lot !

See More: API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you for shared.

----------


## gusrak54

thanks a lot

----------


## felix.dguez

Thanks,

 Felix J.

----------


## ashrafeltrshol

thanks alot

----------


## Dhani hon

Thank u sir

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very much for your shared* BRO.

----------


## hussam jassem

thanks

----------


## PTCVen01

Thanks for sharing !!!

----------


## Amaple2010

Thank you so much!

----------


## kickjoga

Many thank sir :Friendly Wink:

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thanks so much !

See More: API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel

----------


## Irwan Nurdin

thanks

----------


## nnarvind

Thank you for sharing useful spreadsheet

----------


## 101043728

Thanks a lot

----------


## Peter32

Thank Guys

----------


## Cabalco

Thanks!

----------


## Rebrant

> API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel



Thank you so much sir

----------


## anupm137

Please mail me the excel file on madkaikar.anup@gmail.com... I am not able to download file from here. Thank you.

----------


## billy2

Here too, for me any attachments on this site never download, they redirect to a page with 1x1 pixel gif. I tried chorme firefox, all the same. Can you put to a google drive or fileshare thanks

----------


## elninho17

Thank sir

----------


## themule

Thanks

----------


## rajesht99

> API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel



Please share again. 
error ;   clear.gif(GIF Image, 1 x 1 pixels)

Thanks

----------


## spacik

Please upload or email to ilgamzinatullin@gmail.com.


Appreciate.See More: API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel

----------

